# 15 min workout routines



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2007)

Some more ideas- then nice thing about the exercise listed here is that you can do some solo and others with a partner [no fancy equipment needed]...

http://life.familyeducation.com/exercise/fitness/35977.html?page=3&detoured=1


----------



## Shosh (Oct 6, 2007)

Excellant Tony. Thanks for posting this. I want to try to do more training of this kind. Summer is coming here so I also want to up the exercise in general by being outdoors more and moving more.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Excellant Tony. Thanks for posting this. I want to try to do more training of this kind. Summer is coming here so I also want to up the exercise in general by being outdoors more and moving more.



*
Hi Susannah:
Glad you enjoyed the thread. I think the challenge of most exercise programs is trying to come up with interesting routines as it's very easy to become 'stale' and 'bored'. What caught my eye on this post was the partnership exercises; but, I will see what others I can list in the future. 
*


----------

